# Cant find Wireless gaming keyboard?!??!



## eluna3693

well i need a wireless keyboard to use my computer and since i play from my couch and use my 42" tv to play u cant really get that close to it with out it being to overwhelming on the eyes. I plan on Ordering a Razer Mamba Wireless mouse and Did not see any Razer keyboards that were wireless or the Gaming series Logitech keyboards. i dont really have a price range so even if its high maybe the company you mention will have a lower end model.

Even if you dont know of a specific keyboard throw out a company name other than: 
Logitech
Razer


----------



## djiang87

steelseries is another brand that makes good gaming keyboards, however i dont think any of them are wireless.

u can try thermaltake, heres the link to their keyboards: http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/store/Products.aspx?C=1154&SC=1165 once again i dont think any of them are wireless as well.


----------



## SslagleZ28

http://www.newegg.com/product/produ...na&AID=10446076&PID=3641024&SID=skim769X53352

i hear this thing is sweet although newegg is out of stock


----------



## ScOuT

Finding a wireless gaming keyboard is next to impossible. Gamers demand instant action from a key stroke and wired keyboards can almost do that. Wireless keyboards can have a fraction of a second delay. Technology has gotten better and wireless keyboards have improved in the last couple years. 

The best bet is to get just a normal wireless keyboard from a good manufacturer. I am sure it will work just fine. I know you want to see others than Logitech...but they are great products.

Logitech LX310
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126032

A friend of mine uses the Logitech Wave and he really likes it. I might order one myself.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126195


----------



## SslagleZ28

ScOuT said:


> Finding a wireless gaming keyboard is next to impossible. Gamers demand instant action from a key stroke and wired keyboards can almost do that. Wireless keyboards can have a fraction of a second delay. Technology has gotten better and wireless keyboards have improved in the last couple years.
> 
> The best bet is to get just a normal wireless keyboard from a good manufacturer. I am sure it will work just fine. I know you want to see others than Logitech...but they are great products.
> 
> Logitech LX310
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126032
> 
> A friend of mine uses the Logitech Wave and he really likes it. I might order one myself.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126195



ScOuT is correct about that, I played with a wireless keyboard for about 20min and threw it back in the box and pulled my wired one back out


----------



## georeido

*gaming mouses and keyboards*

Hey there. I recently bought a few items from www.gnrdirect.co.uk. They are based somewhere in england i think. They do have wireless keyboards, mice etc


----------



## pittstoppretty

Argos have them including Logitech keyboards.


----------

